# Photos of my Newest Family Members!



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

So, the last of the ones I ordered are finally here.  I am so happy     .  So I spent the day feeding them and taking pics, uploading them, and posting them ALL for you guys to share in the excitement.  Enjoy them as much I did taking them!

Adult Female _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti_











Female _Aphonopelma chalcodes_











Female _Augacephalus breyerii_
















LARGE Adult Female _Avicularia metallica_
















_Brachypelma klaasi _ 1/2"






_Chilobrachy fimbriatus_ 1/2"






Female _Haplopelma albostriatum_











Adult Female _Haplopelma schmidti_ (gold form)
















Adult Female _Heteroscodra maculata_
















more are coming.......


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Some more.....*

Here are some more of my new ones for ya....

_Homoemma sp._ "blue" 2.5"











_Homoemma sp._ "Peru" or _Cyclosternum sp._ "Cobalt Red Rump" 3"
















_Iridiopelma hirsutum_ 1/2"






_Orphnaecus pettitus_ 1/2"






_Pamphobetus nigricolor_ 1"











_Poecilotheria ornata_ 1"






_Poecilotheria subfusca_ 1/2"











Adult Female _Poecilotheria rufilata_





















Adult Female _Stromatopelma calceatum_
















_Tapinauchenius gigas _ 1"






Tapinauchenius cupreus 1/2"






_Thrigmopoeus trunculenteus_ 3"











Enjoy! A little more to come....


----------



## versus (Nov 18, 2004)

OMG!! dwayne... stop posting those pics, will ya!!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Here are some photos I took of some my others spiders, which some are fairly new, while some are not.   

Mature Male _Aphonopelma seemanni _ (may not be the right species)











Adult Female _Ephebopus murinus_
















Female _Eucratoscelus pachypus_ 











Male Grammostola aureostriata (who recently molted, yes, your man molted Michelle, but didn't mature   !)
















Adult Female _Hysterocrates gigas _ 






Adult Female _Hysterocrates crassipes_






Adult Female _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus _ 











Adult female _Pamphobetus sp._ "platyomma"






Female _Poecilotheria fasciata_ 3"











Female _Psalmopoeus pulcher_











Adult female _Theraphosa blondi_ 9"






That's all for now.  I didn't post all my pics,  so be sure to look in my photoalbum if you want to see more, that's what it is there for.   

I hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

versus said:
			
		

> OMG!! dwayne... stop posting those pics, will ya!!


Hehe, I can't help myself.  Plus, you know you like them!


----------



## tkn0spdr (Nov 18, 2004)

Good lord, I need to move back in with my parents... or better yet with yours.


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 18, 2004)

very nice collection  :drool:


----------



## MANSON (Nov 18, 2004)

niiice....... :drool:


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

tkn0spdr said:
			
		

> Good lord, I need to move back in with my parents... or better yet with yours.


Don't worry, my parents aren't too fond of my family either.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 18, 2004)

MANSON said:
			
		

> niiice....... :drool:


Do I need to get you a towel?  ;P


----------



## manville (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW! Very very nice tarantulas. I like your blondi and the P pulcher. ACtually, everything!


----------



## jdcarrel (Nov 19, 2004)

I have one word to say to you.  

Addiction.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 19, 2004)

kornordie said:
			
		

> I have one word to say to you.
> 
> Addiction.


Not Addiction, Love and Passion.

These are not Pokemon, where I gotta catch em all, LOL.


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 19, 2004)

DROOOOOLS  :drool:  :drool:  :drool: 

Yes.......I would need a towel.


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 19, 2004)

amazing Ts...gosh..nice maculata..everything u have is amazing.. :drool:


----------



## priZZ (Nov 19, 2004)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> So, the last of the ones I ordered are finally here.  I am so happy     .


Yes, and I think You just prepare for Christmas!  Very nice collection, I saw Your thread with Your organized shelf, too. I have to say: congratulations.

I like Your _*Thrigmopoeus truculentus*_, _*Avicularia metallica*_ and _*Haplopelma schmidti*_... what else is there to say?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 19, 2004)

jeffh_x said:
			
		

> amazing Ts...gosh..nice maculata..everything u have is amazing.. :drool:


I know, I was amazed on how noce H. maculata look in person.  The colors on it almost are pastel-like, actually they are.  The colors look like I can rub them off, just amazing, but I wouldn't dare handle her. She is kinda a B*TCH.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Nov 19, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Yes, and I think You just prepare for Christmas!  Very nice collection, I saw Your thread with Your organized shelf, too. I have to say: congratulations.
> 
> I like Your _*Thrigmopoeus truculentus*_, _*Avicularia metallica*_ and _*Haplopelma schmidti*_... what else is there to say?


Oh YEA, it was an early Christmas for me this year, I couldn't wait for Santa this time.....

Out of the three you mention, the T. truculentes in my fav.  The colors are awesome and it has the attitude of a Megaphobema.


----------

